# Gesshin Heiji Restock



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got in a shipment of Gesshin Heiji knives... all semi-stainless... gyutos, pettys, sujihikis, and single bevel honesuki. Check 'em out here on the site...
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-heiji.html?limit=all

oh... and there's a 270mm wa-sujihiki up there now too


----------



## swarth (Sep 13, 2013)

Any photos of the wa-suj?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2013)

not yet... wont have time to take pictures for at least a week... sorry. Its pretty much exactly like the 240, but longer.


----------



## mpukas (Sep 19, 2013)

How are the new batch of Heijis? Any differences from previous batches - specifically gyutos? Handles sizes? Profile? Geometry?


----------

